# Join the club



## foxfish

I thought I might have a go inside the house & planted a pot of HC, still in the pot but overflowing now.
I just pushed the whole pot into some bonsai soil with a 9w light on for 10 hours about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Ian Holdich

thats ace! all from one pot.


----------



## foxfish

Yep, its still in the pot & its getting bigger every day


----------



## Westyggx

Any going spare for mine


----------



## foxfish

Not until it has filled the whole tanks bottom


----------



## Westyggx

foxfish said:
			
		

> Not until it has filled the whole tanks bottom



Haha i have just started mine mate might get some HC and follow the same route.

Cheers


----------



## Callum

Haha, that looks great. I've got a small spare tank hanging around so might give this emersed growing stuff a go


----------



## foxfish

Actually the HC started deteriorating not long after my last post.
I put this down to cooler temperature & a lot less natural light simply due to the winter.
I still have the tank going but the plant is only half the hight it was.


----------



## jack-rythm

Wow this is cool! m doing the same thing kinda.. but in  bowl, Not having too much issues with growth due to winter temps but then its only been a week so its very very early to tell!


----------



## foxfish

I grew another tank just after that one & it was even more successful, I found that using a heat mat & completely sealing the top works best, no misting required, no extra ferts just plenty of light for 12 hours a day.


----------



## jack-rythm

wow looks like a great little experiment.. I may dig out my heat mats and try... was thinking of building a very small little glass window sill tank to try this.. I think I have way tooooooo much water in mine so think I need to remove some really.. great tank though buddy


----------



## Palm Tree

I have the same tank with Hydrocotyle tripartia in with a 12w led resting on the cover glass  I will be removing the hydrocotyle soon and giving HC a go. I need to get a small heat mat first though.


----------



## foxfish

I have actually got a 38w light over that one with a new tight fitting glass lid.


----------



## Palm Tree

What kind of light have you got over it? TMC LED ?


----------



## foxfish

Hell no mate it is a £17 waterproof 38w site light,,,there gggggreat..
 38 Watt Flourescent Tube Work Task Site Floor Light 240v 110v IP44 Waterproof | eBay


----------



## jack-rythm

foxfish said:


> Hell no mate it is a £17 waterproof 38w site light,,,there gggggreat..
> 38 Watt Flourescent Tube Work Task Site Floor Light 240v 110v IP44 Waterproof | eBay


So do you just plonk thus in top of the glass lid u have? Don't suppose u know how bright it is do you? K?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish

Yes & yes - bright & 6500K


----------



## dean

Sounds great I want to try some HC I've just set up some bowls etc on heat mats


----------



## dean

Anyone have a preferred substrate for emersed plants? Particularly for Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba


----------



## jack-rythm

not sure about preferred  but my emersed cuba is on ADA Amazonia with water to the soil line. I dont cover my cuba with anything, neither do I over my bowl in general. My cuba seems absolutely fine with less moisture than I thought it would need. look at the journal below and I should have a photo of it at the beginning and 3 weeks in. You can see the difference for sure. No cover, no heat just a spray every morning before I leave the house.


----------



## foxfish

A bit of grass this time!


----------



## Brian Murphy

Just ordered a heat matt for one of my 36" x 12" tanks that I have lying about, got a 39 watt APS luminare that I have for my new optiwhite tank that I can't afford quite now, so gonna try an emmersed tank with some john innes no3 while I wait


----------



## dean

Looks great


----------



## foxfish

Really fast growth at this time of year using natural light.


----------



## Andy Thurston

I joined the club after reading this thread and 1st link

HC Propergator Journal into DSM | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Recommended number of 1 2 grow 'hc' pots | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Second link is where my week by week photos are
Grown on window bottom in john ines 3 with only sunlight


----------



## Andy Thurston

foxfish said:


> Actually the HC started deteriorating not long after my last post.
> I put this down to cooler temperature & a lot less natural light simply due to the winter.
> I still have the tank going but the plant is only half the hight it was.



Do you think this could be from the lower part of plant melting from not enough light because its blocked by top half of plant.


----------



## foxfish

Possibly? All I know is it grows like crazy with unlimited C02 & lots of light like most plants!
I use some chicken sh.t as fertiliser in this as that is what I use on my bonsai trees.


----------



## Deer

Gorgeous HC in the first few pics, wish I could get my carpeting plant to carpet like that!


----------



## Ben Hooper

Can't it be pushed to longer then 12hour days?


----------



## foxfish

Yes, I have read about 24 hour lighting working very well!!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hello foxfish, Fantastic Thread  Regards Roy


----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha yes great fun... I have another one on the go too, I will get a pic up very soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi foxfish,Looking forward to seeing your update photos


----------



## foxfish

Here you go...


----------



## Greenfinger2

Love It   More  Please


----------



## foxfish

Here is the tank 3 weeks on, I don't think there is anymore room for any more growth!


----------



## tim

Hi foxfish, really like this tank, have you considered flooding it as a low tech experiment, certainly has the plant mass to get going.


----------



## foxfish

I know mate & I should of done just that but it is to late as I gave the plants away only today!


----------



## tim

foxfish said:


> I know mate & I should of done just that but it is to late as I gave the plants away only today!


 ah well always next spring


----------

